# My rat climbed down my shirt!



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever had a baby rat crawl down your shirt and crawl all around sticking his heads out you sleeves? Thats what Abbott did and it was actually pretty hilarious. But i was laughing cause it tickled a lot!


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep. They love it and sometimes it's the only place the girls will sit still for skritches and movies. It's dark and secure in there which is rat heaven. Get them used to a nail clipping/ filing routine and you will continue to also enjoy it. If not, you may end up looking like a battleground


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

That's the only way two of my girls will sit with me! They love it. If I'm wearing a long sleeved shirt, when I go to open the cage and say hi, they will kiss my hands and then one or two (or three for that matter) will crawl right up my sleeve and make themselves at home. I just tout them around with me until I get tired of having my arms raised up!  It's pretty adorable.

(but protip: if you are a lady, ALWAYS wear a bra while you have rats in your shirt... I learned this the hard way. My girl Sonya took interest in what she must have thought was a suspicious item laying on my skin, chomped down on it to find it was my nipple. Ouch! She did it twice. Fool me once, shame on Sonya, fool me twice, shame on my dumb self!)


----------



## cassidyrose (May 5, 2013)

Ahahahaa! Oh, Jbird. Thank you for sharing the protip.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha, yes, bras are a good call.  and yes, shirt burrowing is totally normal.


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

All the time. They especially like to burrow when I am wearing a dress or top with a keyhole neckline. The keyhole cutout is too hard to resist, apparently. Also, when I am wearing a close-fitting camisole underneath another top, they use the cami as a hammock. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

And yes, unless I very regularly trim their nails (even though we have a brick and lava ledge in their cage, their nails grow crazy fast), I look like I've been thrown into a patch of blackberry bushes! I've been avoiding low-cut tops for that reason. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

When we first got Niko he sat in my bra for the entire night (I want to say 4 hours?) just chilling.

And yes, Bras are a very good idea. I can't remember how many times Storm decided to nip me there.


----------



## TatiRatLover (May 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys this was hilarious to read! adorable as well.


----------

